
What Nutmeg Can Tell Us About Nafta - benbreen
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/30/opinion/sunday/clove-trees-the-color-of-ash.html
======
anthonybsd
This article seems like it's somewhat lacking focus. If anything, it's a brief
foray into history of monopolistic wars that are the anti-thesis of trade
agreements. What, indeed can Nutmeg tell us about, NAFTA though? Not much.

------
titomc
I am from the state (Kerala) which is called the "Spice Garden of India".
Little did I know about the history of Nutmeg that grows in abundance at my
home in my state.

------
edblarney
This article tells us little about Nafta.

Also, it's written 'NAFTA'.

~~~
chimeracoder
> Also, it's written 'NAFTA'.

The NYT style guide dictates that acronyms of five letters or more be
capitalized as proper nouns (ie, first character capitalized, with the rest
lowercase).

~~~
r00fus
Seems very confusing and muddling to me, despite the appeal to "consistency".
Sounds like 20th century style guide, not aligned with the need for
specificity in the Internet age.

~~~
chimeracoder
> Sounds like 20th century style guide, not aligned with the need for
> specificity in the Internet age.

Ironic that you say that! The AP styleguide (which is not the NYT style guide,
though they are similar) now recommends that "Internet" be lowercased (ie, no
longer treated as a proper noun).

